# What is this leak ?!



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Check your coolant level and report back.
Looks like your water pump may be weeping.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although the photo shows the dirt that attaches to oil wisping....meaning there is the smallest of oil leakage from the crankshaft pully side of the pan, your description does not line up.

If the puddle you see is indeed clear, and evaporates away after a few hours, you are looking at the normal condensate drip that occurs when the air conditioning compressor is in operation.

If a coolant leak, it won't evaporate away for several days.....oil will leave a stain.....neither is clear....

Rob


----------



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

Coolant doesn't seem to be dropping at all, haven't measured to the exact amount but from eye doesn't look like it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

Air con hasn't been used either which is weird. Bloody cruze ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have defrost on thats a/c compressor turn on till you reach 40*F and below outside temps.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You drongo, you haven't told us which model Cruze you've got!

If you don't tell us, we can't help much, as we don't know if it's a 1.4, 1.6, 1.8, or 2.0l version, or which equipment level it is.

There are subtle differences, and, if you have an Oz-built one with the "automatic climate control", that puddle of water'll probably be condensation from the aircon, as you can't switch it off in newer versions, particularly the Z models, or so I have been told.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Actually just sent my brothers 12 eco in for the same thing. Pulled it int the garage to change the oil and saw it was the pan was wet like yours and had a small trail under the car. Looked right below the water pump and sure enough it was wet. Looked more clear than orange but smelled like coolant. Only bad part is he drove it back to his house(about 2 hrs drive) and didn't see it leaking when he got home. Took it to a dealer near him ( still under warranty) and they said they would look at it but if they didn't find anything he had to pay $150 for the inspection and rental... if they found a leak it's all free.... kinda wonder what warranty is worth anymore these days. Seems more of a hassle the just doing it yourself. If they say it's not leaking it's $150 for a $40 part I could have done. Worked for hyundai and nissan never once heard anything like that. Not impressed with gm too much anymore. I would pop your hood and take a look at the water pump and see if it's wet under it. If you let us know what motor your have we can help point it out better for you to look


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzey said:


> Hey all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cruzey,

If you need any additional assistance in your location, we would be happy to point you in the right direction. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, contact information, location and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzinred92 said:


> Actually just sent my brothers 12 eco in for the same thing. Pulled it int the garage to change the oil and saw it was the pan was wet like yours and had a small trail under the car. Looked right below the water pump and sure enough it was wet. Looked more clear than orange but smelled like coolant. Only bad part is he drove it back to his house(about 2 hrs drive) and didn't see it leaking when he got home. Took it to a dealer near him ( still under warranty) and they said they would look at it but if they didn't find anything he had to pay $150 for the inspection and rental... if they found a leak it's all free.... kinda wonder what warranty is worth anymore these days. Seems more of a hassle the just doing it yourself. If they say it's not leaking it's $150 for a $40 part I could have done. Worked for hyundai and nissan never once heard anything like that. Not impressed with gm too much anymore. I would pop your hood and take a look at the water pump and see if it's wet under it. If you let us know what motor your have we can help point it out better for you to look


Sounds like his local dealer isn't really interested in customer service. Mine will look for leaks even if all they're doing is topping off the washer fluid.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Can you taste it? Coolant is a weird sweet, while oil is... oily. I've never had a wiper fluid leak but it has methanol in it so probably tastes like watered down bottom shelf vodka. 

First step for me with a leak is to put cardboard under overnight. Even better if you can move the cardboard after a few hours so you can see the contribution immediately after running vs sitting engine off. From there you can smell it, understand the magnitude of the leak, and get a better read on the colour (perhaps tape some white printer paper to the cardboard).


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Sounds like his local dealer isn't really interested in customer service. Mine will look for leaks even if all they're doing is topping off the washer fluid.


Yeah idk his dealer as its in va beach and I'm about 2.5hrs away in fredericksburg but they called him and confirmed what I said that it was the water pump leaking so everything is covered free of charge. Was good to hear but still kinda disconcerting that they were going to do that. Felt bad for him too; was about to put a cx racing intake on his car for him and found the water pump leaking so didn't due to not wanting to potentially give them some bogas reason to deny it. Not that an intake would cause a water pump to fail lol. He was excited but have to wait till mid November now... Also they said they had to hold it for another day due to needing a bolt? Didn't think they replaced the bolts when changing a water pump? Never heard of it; maybe something new? Idk. And OP I would deff have the dealer check yours. It looks just like his did.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Yeah idk his dealer as its in va beach and I'm about 2.5hrs away in fredericksburg but they called him and confirmed what I said that it was the water pump leaking so everything is covered free of charge. Was good to hear but still kinda disconcerting that they were going to do that. Felt bad for him too; was about to put a cx racing intake on his car for him and found the water pump leaking so didn't due to not wanting to potentially give them some bogas reason to deny it. Not that an intake would cause a water pump to fail lol. He was excited but have to wait till mid November now... Also they said they had to hold it for another day due to needing a bolt? Didn't think they replaced the bolts when changing a water pump? Never heard of it; maybe something new? Idk. And OP I would deff have the dealer check yours. It looks just like his did.


The water pump is attached with one time use, torque to yield bolts.
I'll guess and say they ran short of fasteners.

The purpose of 'torque to yield' fasteners is to maintain the same clamping force on the component as the engine heats up.
This because engines and the different materials used such as cast iron and aluminum do not heat evenly nor expand/contract at the same rate.

Rob


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I understand the use of the torque bolts ( have come across more then I care to remember been a tech for 7 years now) seen mostly in head bolts just never seen in water pumps lol


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> I understand the use of the torque bolts ( have come across more then I care to remember been a tech for 7 years now) seen mostly in head bolts just never seen in water pumps lol


For whatever reason, G.M. is using the bloomin things is some of the goofiest spots......even some of the subframe to chassis fasteners are TTY.
Whatta pain!

Rob


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

According to wikipedia... "Compared to normally tightened hardware, a smaller sized TTY bolt/screw may be used while still maintaining the same clamping force." 

I wonder if they are trying to save weight by using them...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

iggy said:


> According to wikipedia... "Compared to normally tightened hardware, a smaller sized TTY bolt/screw may be used while still maintaining the same clamping force."
> 
> I wonder if they are trying to save weight by using them...


You might be onto something with the weight thoughts......enouph ounces equal pounds.
Frankly, thats about the only reason I can think of when major assembly fasteners are the subject.

Rob


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Someone should start a sticky with known good service areas. I know my dealer stinks. When I went to get an oil changed I asked the service guy if he knew anything about the little buzzing noise the breaks make at low speeds. He said I'd have to pay for a diagnostic for him to tell him anything. They even way overfilled my oil for free :goodjob: they did change it again for free and only overfilled a little bit the second time. I'd be willing to drive an hour just to get decent service.


----------



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry... 

It's a 1.8l petrol, cd 2010, auto.

Took it to my usual mechanic, said it's an oring or something like that. Where the oil goes. $360 fix if I do it with my next service (save oil costs etc), or $500 today.

What a rip...

The thing is... If it was oil wouldn't it stain ? Oil leaks in other cars do... There's usually a big pool under the car but only some days as of recent, like 15x15cm, but the next day it's all dried up... Doesn't smell like oil or feel oily either......


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

Cruzey said:


> Sorry...
> 
> It's a 1.8l petrol, cd 2010, auto.
> 
> ...


Would love some assistance as I really don't believe it's an oil leak... But I'm no mechanic obviously


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

As Rob said back in post 3: "If a coolant leak, it won't evaporate away for several days.....oil will leave a stain.....neither is clear...." - I would try a different mechanic, sounds too much like he's just lining up work.

If you are in SE Melbourne, I would recommend a mob in Mentone called "The Workshop ASC" on the Nepean Highway, on the corner where Bunnings used to be.

They don't look after my Cruze at the moment, but when the extra warranty runs out, I'll be taking it there.


----------



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> As Rob said back in post 3: "If a coolant leak, it won't evaporate away for several days.....oil will leave a stain.....neither is clear...." - I would try a different mechanic, sounds too much like he's just lining up work.
> 
> If you are in SE Melbourne, I would recommend a mob in Mentone called "The Workshop ASC" on the Nepean Highway, on the corner where Bunnings used to be.
> 
> They don't look after my Cruze at the moment, but when the extra warranty runs out, I'll be taking it there.



I'll give them a buzz on Monday, I'm in western suburbs Melbourne but happy to travel. Pretty p*ssed with them if they've told me bs... Or they found a different problem. But I did find the part under car where the dampness was as shown in pic on here, and they said the oil was there...

Does anybody know what part that is in the pic shown ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iedgar10 said:


> Someone should start a sticky with known good service areas. I know my dealer stinks. When I went to get an oil changed I asked the service guy if he knew anything about the little buzzing noise the breaks make at low speeds. He said I'd have to pay for a diagnostic for him to tell him anything. They even way overfilled my oil for free :goodjob: they did change it again for free and only overfilled a little bit the second time. I'd be willing to drive an hour just to get decent service.


Hey there,

We apologize for the disheartening experience with your dealership. If you need any assistance looking for another dealership near you, feel free to send me a private message along with your zip. We would be happy to assist! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

